# Is it Aggression ?



## Ti2 (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi,

We had Rex for 2 weeks now and he will be 10 weeks in couple of days.

We have seen lot of changes in Rex since these last few days and the family is enjoying his company alongwith new developments in his personality. 

He likes to bite a lot which i perfectly understand is normal at this age and we will have to bear this for 2 to 3 months more.

Since last 2 days we are worried with his new behavior with all of us.



Me and my wife are trying to work on the biting inhibition and let him mouth our hands when we see him in calm state. We yelp and walk away if he bites too hard. This does not seem to have any effect and he is back to chewing with more power if we are back. Add to this the zoomies that he has started recently. What we noticed is that when we are not allowing him to mouth our hands he seems to get aggressive and barks and growls and jumps towards our hand or feet/ankle. This is even if we are standing without moving our hands as it may seem like a thing to chase.
We are not allowing him to go to top floor as we are waiting for him to get better with his house training and some reduction in biting/chewing furniture and stuff. What i do is spray a mix of white vinegar & lemon the stairs which is carpeted. It seems to work for some time when its fresh (i distract him by throwing a toy to other room and spray on stairs before he comes back). If we are sitting on the stairs sometimes and watch him playing around, he would come to us suddenly like chasing us and starts barking and growling which is like without any interaction with him. If i get down from stairs he would jump and try to bite my leg or hand growling at the same time. And we also noticed his tail does not wagg unlike when he tries to bite/nip when he does his zoomies and snarls or growls.
He usually tries to bite my hands whenever i try to put the leash on the collar. Today i took it out to adjust the length and was not able to put it back.I finally managed to hold him and lift him and put him in the crate. After a while i came back and sat in front of the crate with chicken liver treat. I unlocked the crate door holding it with my hand to stop him from coming out ( we put him in crate during night and usually would sit and wait for the door to be opened to come out without pushing it) and told him to wait. As soon as he laid down i marked and threw a treat inside. Slowly i started opening the door more and waited for him to listen and wait inside. After 5 repetitions he was lying inside. I then took the collar and tried to put it around which he resisted and tried to come out. I shut the door and held with my hands and asked him to wait. As soon as he lied down i marked and gave him one treat after opening the door. After giving treat i tried to put the collar. After about 4 attempts he allowed me to put the collar without any resistance at which time i marked and gave him treat. After that i opened the door wide open and uttered the word OUT. I again praised and gave two more treats. After that he smelled my hands and once he saw there's no treat he started barking and jumping at my hands which seems like biting. Not sure why but it is definitely not the sound he makes when we give him food or peanut butter or biscuits and he kind of whines and asks for more. I know the difference.
I cannot think of a 9 weeks pup trying to establish dominance but this has made us worried and we have told the kids to be away once he seems to be getting excited as we don't know why has be suddenly started barking and trying to bite like that.

Its just two weeks we had him and i was trying to plan to start the basic obedience commands from this weekend since i wanted him to be comfortable and adjust to our house and family. Without his shots i cannot take him outside to burn his energy and there's only much we can do inside home and in the backyard with tugs or balls etc.

Thanks,
-Ti2


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

The barking and growling is just him trying to get your attention and get you to respond.

A 10 week old puppy is not aggressive.

Try redirecting by putting a toy or rope in his mouth when he bites you.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

A 10 week old puppy is not aggressive. He is looking for ways to get you to play with him.

Get a toy, when he is biting you, pick up the toy and play with him with the toy. I carried a toy around everywhere with me for the first 15 weeks or so... it helps prevent a lot of sore hands/arms/ankles and ripped clothes.

If you don't want him upstairs why not see about getting a baby gate to keep it closed off?

You can start with some very basic obedience like "leave it" (always a good one for a puppy  ) and "sit" and his name as well. 

He'll get used to the leash eventually.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

My kids also carried toys around with them the whole time to play with puppy when he approached looking to bite


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Long toys or even a towel or rag that you can animate will keep him away from your hands and feet.He just wants to play,that's not aggression.Obedience commands are best taught when he's older and able to focus for more than three seconds.Right now he should be (slowly!)learning your family routine and basic house manners.Get him outside as much as possible to stretch those muscles and sniff around and explore.It wears them out just using their nose and ears to explore the big wide world.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah, he's a baby, no aggression. Did you see how he interacted with his littermates? :wink2:Everything they do is with their mouths. But he has to learn to have a soft mouth when it comes to his family, they do learn.

First, kids can really get a puppy amped up. High pitch screams of laughter, arms and legs all over. Make sure their time with him has boundaries. You are in charge.

Engage him in play, give him something he CAN chew on safely other than arms and ankles. Teach him downtime in his crate. Make sure you are allowing him to be part of what you're doing - taking the trash down, doing laundry, whatever. When you can't have two eyes on him, crate him or put him in a x-pen.

They are like little sponges at this age, take advantage of it. Start building your bond. Teach him basic obedience - sit, stay, come, etc. There needs to be constructive interaction at this age.

Get him use to the leash and collar - when you take the trash down - leash him and let him come with you (as an example).

Remember, he's a baby, literally. He transitioned from being with his littermates to his human family. He just has to learn. Remember you are in charge but be a fair leader.


----------



## Ti2 (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi,

Thanks everybody for the reply. Maybe we are not able to understand his behavior and being the first GSD in our life, we still have to learn a lot. 

Will get some more long toys and/or towel to distract him during his excited stage and hopefully he will be interested in those instead of our hands and ankles. 

Will update this thread after few weeks with our handling and his reaction which i hope will be on the better side. 

I need to read some more stuff on the body language and other signals i should be aware of to better handle things. 

Thanks,
-Ti2


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

OP
"He likes to bite a lot which i perfectly understand is normal at this age and we will have to bear this for 2 to 3 months more."

don't come half way and accommodate him putting his teeth on you anywhere .

any behaviour you don't want - stop right now , clear and fair and firm - no conditions - yes or no - consistent

you are not the dogs chew toy 

I don't like the yelp and walk away because a yelp is why a squeaky toy builds excitement and more chewing

that is a "prey" noise and you went away -- haha victorious puppy .

of course he's going to look forward to another round 

young pups don't interact with each other this way and the mother dog certainly does not . 
The matter is dealt with decisively .

you don't need the pup to become a little extortionist


----------



## Ti2 (Feb 5, 2018)

carmspack said:


> OP
> "He likes to bite a lot which i perfectly understand is normal at this age and we will have to bear this for 2 to 3 months more."
> 
> don't come half way and accommodate him putting his teeth on you anywhere .
> ...


Hi Carmen, 

Thanks a lot for putting it straight and clearly. I agree with you that i need to set boundaries and be firm with things i do not want him to do and since he is a puppy i have the advantage to work on it now.

May i ask you for your suggestion on how to be firm and how to handle him when he is barking and growling (without his tail wagging or shoulder down with back up which is when i become more concerned) and he doesn't care about the toys or distraction i offer but only want to bite my hand or feet or ankle. Anything i say like No or NO BITING etc with increase in tone does not work i now i feel it might be actually creating more excitement. I really want to stop this behavior.

Thanks,
-Ti2


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Ti2 said:


> Hi Carmen,
> 
> Thanks a lot for putting it straight and clearly. I agree with you that i need to set boundaries and be firm with things i do not want him to do and since he is a puppy i have the advantage to work on it now.
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to answer for Spack, but I can tell you this is something that just doesn't seem to explain well online. Its probably next to impossible to tell you exactly how to physically correct for the biting, its just not going to describe well in print and if it isn't done to a point of stopping the biting it will only become even more of a game or worse, biting to defend himself. Nevermind trying to compare yourself to the mother or littermates, that stuff. They arent stupid enough to think you're a dog. 

The one thing I can tell you, I think clearly, is since you know he likes to bite, be very direct about teaching him whats appropriate to bite. Take a fairly large, soft toy of some sort, put a short line on it to create some separation from your hands, and make the toy move to excite him. Direct his focus to the toy. The more interest he has in biting the toy, the better. Then if he does go for you instead of the toy, NO! and stopping everything becomes a clear consequence to him. Bite the toy, have fun. Touch me, fun stops. On another thread, Sunsilver posted a video of someone using a flirt pole, if I remember right, that showed pretty good use of it. Maybe search her posts and you can find it.


----------



## slackoff01 (Apr 11, 2018)

carmspack said:


> don't come half way and accommodate him putting his teeth on you anywhere .
> 
> any behaviour you don't want - stop right now , clear and fair and firm - no conditions - yes or no - consistent
> 
> you are not the dogs chew toy


Maybe I am missing something but this statement sounds like zero mouthplay?

IMO the dog needs to learn a soft bite with those in the house, I have trained that will all my dogs and it is very helpful as they age. My Border Collie will instantly release if she thinks she got a hand during playtime and my heeler does the same except in instances where she and I are doing more rough mouth play.

I have been following this with my 10 week old GSD and I see huge gains already. He still gets a little carried away with me at time but he is 100x better than week 8.5 when we got him.

We also dont wear socks or long pants / skirts around him either right now as those are too easily confused for playtoys. That has eliminated just about all attention brought to those areas he can reach to play with.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

slackoff01 said:


> Maybe I am missing something but this statement sounds like zero mouthplay?
> 
> IMO the dog needs to learn a soft bite with those in the house, I have trained that will all my dogs and it is very helpful as they age. My Border Collie will instantly release if she thinks she got a hand during playtime and my heeler does the same except in instances where she and I are doing more rough mouth play.
> 
> ...


I know I'm kinda chiming in, interrupting, but no teeth on you, period, is what she's saying. I say the same thing. Putting aside the comparison of those different breeds, a dog that has strong biting as a correct part of their temperament, is better off with a clear distinction from the beginning about what is appropriate. I know there are going to be dogs that just about anything basically works, but the problem is there are at least as many that never learn the difference even though it may taper and soften here and there. Then out of the blue at sometime around 5 mos or maybe a little later, the biting takes on a different intent and you have a serious respect problem. 

Just out of curiosity, wouldn't you rather dress how ever you want without worrying about what the puppy thinks of it?


----------



## Ti2 (Feb 5, 2018)

Steve Strom said:


> I know I'm kinda chiming in, interrupting, but no teeth on you, period, is what she's saying. I say the same thing. Putting aside the comparison of those different breeds, a dog that has strong biting as a correct part of their temperament, is better off with a clear distinction from the beginning about what is appropriate. I know there are going to be dogs that just about anything basically works, but the problem is there are at least as many that never learn the difference even though it may taper and soften here and there. Then out of the blue at sometime around 5 mos or maybe a little later, the biting takes on a different intent and you have a serious respect problem.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, wouldn't you rather dress how ever you want without worrying about what the puppy thinks of it?


Hi, 
I do agree that the dog should know what is and what is not allowed or expected out of him from the very beginning. And it has to be done firmly and with fairness is what is more important. Me being the first time GSD owner is trying to understand all these. I would like to keep a balance between the things that happen like i do understand a puppy plays and shows affection with its mouth by holding the hands and ankle or play by pulling at your pants or clothes etc. I would not try to stop that and rather engage in the activity to better bond with the puppy. Yes there would be boundaries and rules like no hard biting and if indicated that its not what it should do then it has to stop doing that. Barking/growling and kind of lunging to continue to do what it thinks is something that needs to be handled and here is where i'm stuck with as described in my original & earlier postings. 

The only thing i do now when he is excited is somehow grab and pick him and manage to put him in crate as timeout and to cool down. I throw in some ice cubes to keep him busy crushing and calming him down. A half hour to 45 minutes crate time helps but i do not want to do it as he is a puppy and manageable but in few weeks i cannot do that. My original post was to ask for some kind of solution to this behavior which looks aggressive. We do try not to wear loose clothes that waves or anything similar but again we should not be restricting ourselves to the normal routine things. I need some kind of solution to manage that lunging with growling behavior when he is denied to chew us. Any toy or other distraction does not work (will try a long toy and/or towel and try more). Everything else or his behavior or response etc seems so normal that it surprises me whey he does that. He learned to paw the hanging bell to let us know to go outside and only thrice has he soiled inside that too when we missed noticing his bell ring. Each time he will stop at the door to let me come to his parallel and will go out only after i put my first step out. This is something i didn't teach. He does not rush when i put down his food and usually waits for the EAT command even though i can sometimes see him moving his head and following the bowl to smell. Its just that lunging and growling/biting when denied ourselves to be bitten. Its as if he is entitled to it and we snatched it away. 

Thanks,
-Ti2


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Its just that lunging and growling/biting when denied ourselves to be bitten. Its as if he is entitled to it and we snatched it away. 
That's exactly what you are doing unfortunately.You allow him to mouth you and when he gets excited and amped up he simply can't muster up any self control.No teeth on you whatsoever would be the best approach for this particular puppy,as Steve pointed out.


----------



## Ti2 (Feb 5, 2018)

dogma13 said:


> Its just that lunging and growling/biting when denied ourselves to be bitten. Its as if he is entitled to it and we snatched it away.
> That's exactly what you are doing unfortunately.You allow him to mouth you and when he gets excited and amped up he simply can't muster up any self control.No teeth on you whatsoever would be the best approach for this particular puppy,as Steve pointed out.


Hi Dogma,
I see your point here and will change ourselves because i really want to stop him doing it. 

To be honest though now i'm a bit confused over inculcating the so called *'Biting inhibition'* which involves letting the puppy mouth us and get used to human flesh to avoid future dangerous bites or other incidents *and* on the other side to totally avoid the biting which is something i cannot tolerate or accept personally and with kids around. 

I definitely do not want to be lunged at and be bitten hard during his excited stage and i will avoid any such mouthing activity at all even during his calm state if that is what is leading to his behavior. I just pray and hope this thing is temporary till his teething ends and he is bit calm on his own sooner. Otherwise he is a cutie and is so innocent. 

Thanks,
-Ti2


----------



## slackoff01 (Apr 11, 2018)

Steve Strom said:


> Just out of curiosity, wouldn't you rather dress how ever you want without worrying about what the puppy thinks of it?


It is very much like having a baby, the wife stopped wearing earings and I would take of my glasses until she grew more and learned what was expected more clearly.

Same applies here. Remove the unneeded distractions taking the pups attention away for now.

By your logic why do anything differently than one would without a dog, no? I also place my benches out of reach while I am in the kitchen with my pup as they will certianly chew on the wood, every dog ive owned loved wood. In time that will pass as it has for my older dogs.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You can teach the dog that sniffing your hand gets rewarded where biting or mouthing doesn’t. Put a treat in your fist and let the dog sniff your hand. Reward. If the dog mouths or tries to bite, withdraw your hand and the treat. Bite inhibition needs to start somewhere. It’s not an either or, you teach them to replace biting with something gentler.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

@Ti2 it's true that a more laid back puppy would respond well to learning to mouth you gently and only being rough with toys.You don't have a laid back,mild mannered puppy.

You will see the phrase "train the dog in front of you" many times on this forum.Also "many tools in the toolbox".All of our dogs have different energy levels and respond to various training methods depending on the temperament they were born with.If one thing just is not working despite your best efforts,try another tool


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I think the OP should do what very experienced people here say to do, and not go down the path of 'inculcating the so called 'Biting inhibition'. This is a GSD, not a soft mouthed Labrador or Golden Retriever. The command to teach is No Bite! Don't squeal and turn away, or naughty puppy wins. No Bite! Be still, silent, the fun stops. Then, toss out the wiggling toy and engage in fun approved activities. I have sprayed Bitter Apple on my hands and arms to reinforce No Bite in a baby puppy. It will get worse anyway in the Landsharking Stage and he will grow out of it. This baby puppy is not 'being aggressive because he is not wagging his tail while attemping to chew on you. Please don't worry about that.

Another thing- someone metioned wearing the puppy out with a flirt pole. Isn't this puppy way too young to stress his growing young joints with flirt pole play? Throw a ball. Plat tug with a towel. Go for long (to him) walks. Then put him for a nap when getting out of hand. They become more annoying when they are tired. Good luck and what fun.


----------



## Skerman72 (Feb 2, 2018)

A puppy that young is not aggressive. Zeus is 8 mos old and the landshark phase with him was crazy. Usually when a puppy is all riled up they are most likely tired. Zeus would go after our legs and hands all the time at that age. We would redirect him and after 3 times if still doing that would go in his crate for 15 min and then come out. Most of the time he would stop after the first time. And when we would have to put him in his crate after the 3 rd time he would end up falling asleep. Sometimes when they are all riled up they are tired. It does get better. Zeus doesn’t go after us now but he does get the zoomis and tears through the house sometimes. Be patient this too shall pass. Have fun with you puppy they get big fast. This is Zeus the day we brought him home and now at 8 months.


----------



## Ti2 (Feb 5, 2018)

dogma13 said:


> @*Ti2* it's true that a more laid back puppy would respond well to learning to mouth you gently and only being rough with toys.You don't have a laid back,mild mannered puppy.
> 
> You will see the phrase "train the dog in front of you" many times on this forum.Also "many tools in the toolbox".All of our dogs have different energy levels and respond to various training methods depending on the temperament they were born with.If one thing just is not working despite your best efforts,try another tool





LuvShepherds said:


> You can teach the dog that sniffing your hand gets rewarded where biting or mouthing doesn’t. Put a treat in your fist and let the dog sniff your hand. Reward. If the dog mouths or tries to bite, withdraw your hand and the treat. Bite inhibition needs to start somewhere. It’s not an either or, you teach them to replace biting with something gentler.





Nurse Bishop said:


> I think the OP should do what very experienced people here say to do, and not go down the path of 'inculcating the so called 'Biting inhibition'. This is a GSD, not a soft mouthed Labrador or Golden Retriever. The command to teach is No Bite! Don't squeal and turn away, or naughty puppy wins. No Bite! Be still, silent, the fun stops. Then, toss out the wiggling toy and engage in fun approved activities. I have sprayed Bitter Apple on my hands and arms to reinforce No Bite in a baby puppy. It will get worse anyway in the Landsharking Stage and he will grow out of it. This baby puppy is not 'being aggressive because he is not wagging his tail while attemping to chew on you. Please don't worry about that.
> 
> Another thing- someone metioned wearing the puppy out with a flirt pole. Isn't this puppy way too young to stress his growing young joints with flirt pole play? Throw a ball. Plat tug with a towel. Go for long (to him) walks. Then put him for a nap when getting out of hand. They become more annoying when they are tired. Good luck and what fun.


Hi dogma, LuvShepherds and Nurse Bishop and others. Thanks for your advice and as posted earlier i wanted to take all of your advice and see how things go before i post an update. Good news so far and not sure what worked but his biting has suddenly reduced but he nips now which is again not frequent nor strong but frankly i'm but uncomfortable with the front two sharp teeth which hurts. What i did was to avoid any encouragement to let him mouth our hands at any time and always had a firm NO BITING and holding his muzzle with one hand and running the other hand around his neck and patting him softly to show we are not putting pressure on him while holding. Initially he used to wriggle really hard and tried to free himself but slowly he stopped that. Frankly i do not know what works and what not but this thing worked for me. My take is that if you encourage something it will become part of accepted behavior and it will continue. This breed is smart as i can make out in my 3 weeks of having Rex with us. I've also observed that they know if something is not expected of them and they observe your reaction on how you deal with them. Being firm but also being calm and some sort of good physical contact like neck or shoulder rub ( not vigorous to rile them up) acts as counter to what they might think as a challenge. I've been taking Rex on short car rides which are like 30 mins or so and he likes to chew on the hand brake. I try to move his head away and slowly raise my voice saying NO BITING. I've observed at one point he will freeze and look at me sideways to see my next voice level or body reaction would be. If i calmly repeat the same command next and pat his head or rub my fingers i've observed he would stop chewing it. Its a good and positive change for us but the nipping is still there and hopefully this will subside too in coming days.

Thanks to all for the advice. Will post updates on biting if there's something.
Will create new posts for other things which seems funny but confusing for us. Its learning something new everyday.


----------



## Ti2 (Feb 5, 2018)

Skerman72 said:


> A puppy that young is not aggressive. Zeus is 8 mos old and the landshark phase with him was crazy. Usually when a puppy is all riled up they are most likely tired. Zeus would go after our legs and hands all the time at that age. We would redirect him and after 3 times if still doing that would go in his crate for 15 min and then come out. Most of the time he would stop after the first time. And when we would have to put him in his crate after the 3 rd time he would end up falling asleep. Sometimes when they are all riled up they are tired. It does get better. Zeus doesn’t go after us now but he does get the zoomis and tears through the house sometimes. Be patient this too shall pass. Have fun with you puppy they get big fast. This is Zeus the day we brought him home and now at 8 months.


Hi Skerman72, Thanks for your kind words and sharing your experience. Zeus is handsome and looks adorable. I've started to observe a kind of pattern with his getting hyped up and wanting to play and being tired etc. Fortunately as posted in my previous post, Rex had reduced the biting to almost minimum although the nipping is still there and mostly its the pants or slippers and sometimes the hands when he tries to let us know his excitement. They do grow fast and i've already started missing his first few days with us when he was more like a puppy but now he feels like grown up. 

And those eyes.. they do speak through them. My wife is so fond of his eyes specially when he sits and looks at her in the kitchen hoping to get something from her. We try to be strict on food and snacks but guess you can't say no to those eyes.:smile2:


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Sounds like a typical brat puppy. I also hold the muzzle and say no biting with my puppies and have a firm "no teeth" rule. They have both learned bite inhibition over time despite not doing the teeth on me thing. 

A lot of the biting and yelling things happen when they're overtired. Usually if they start zooming around with that crazy look in their eye, it's time for a nap.

You can also let them drag a leash around (though it might get chewed) so if you do have to quickly grab them, you have something to grab.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

@Ti2 sounds like you're making progress!Give this a try for the occasional nipping- make a short,sharp noise.EH! or AH!Short,sharp,and abrupt.In the past it has always stopped my dogs immediately from doing whatever.For puppies then I say Good! and give them something else to do.The two I have now are mature and when they hear an EH or even Uh huh they stop whatever they are doing and look to me for further instructions.I always tell them they're good dogs or give them a quick ear scratch.Sometimes they receive instructions and other times no need.This is just one way to interrupt a behavior that you may find works for you


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Early puppy biting and behaviors always improve. Before you know it, she will be over it all.


----------



## Calipso (Jan 10, 2008)

Gypsy is now 11 weeks and still bites. My arms look like they lost a fight with a weed eater. She's not as bad as she was. But it pays to wear protective clothing around her.  Fortunately, she seems to be leaving the furniture alone. When Sugar was 10 weeks, she took a disliking to a leather couch and a section of the carpet. Ah, the joys of a GSD puppy. (It does get better.)


----------



## Ti2 (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi All,


I just wanted to update my thread and share my experience for new GSD puppy parents. Rex is the first dog we have and we are learning new things about him ( and GSD) daily and its been great.


Back to the original issue i had posted, biting and nipping is a very natural part of a puppy growing up and yes its scary and irritating and sometimes cause accidents ( with kids and nervous adults...) when you cannot understand or handle that phase. I can promise and vouch that this phase goes away and then you will have days when you will actually miss it.:grin2: Not that i encourage it or continue it but i learned its a very delicate and close bonding indication that they do. Rex is still teething and like to hold our hand or ankle ( i'll not use the word nip or bite or anything) but its so soft and subtle. We noticed its when he wants us to play and he drops a ball or any toy or the tugging rope at our feet or on lap if we're sitting and will hold our hand or ankle and pull. Its soft and feels more of a ticklish now from the days when i always end up with bruises and sometimes bleeding from scratches. 



While relaxing/ sitting watching TV or even in park etc, he would sometimes just hold my hand in his mouth and sleep or lie down besides me. He does that with everybody in the family and would kind of cry if we take away our hand. The thing i'm trying to say is gone are those painful bites and fear of getting nipped by those shark teeth. It will go away and now if sometimes i do feel his new growing permanent teeth anywhere and i make him know i got hurt ( not yelping or anything dramatic but just showing i'm hurt or i've pain) he would then lick that part where i point it. I am amazed to see that they understand and are so caring. And add to all these those two eyes when they look at your face to see if he actually hurt you. 



Just work through that phase and distract using toys or engagement and sometimes a bit high tone and it will all work out. Some will take more time and some will less but it will all be over before you know. 



Thanks
T2


----------

